# voting time, January Pic of the Month



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,30914.0.html
time to vote peeps , remember only one vote per member and no voting for your own pic


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

very close at the moment...we need more votes


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

I have the best pic for February.. Is it up yet? Feb pic of month?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we need a final push of votes, it's neck and neck with only a few hours remaining


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

well done to redbirddog and sansa, our first tie for a while  and thanks to everyone that entered and voted


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks to my friend for taking the shot. 

He said, of the picture that I thought would be bad because the sun was to my back,
"It's great. This could be any content man and his happy dogs."

Great looking pup Sansa. I'm sure Jasper is one happy dog.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Is there a way to repost the winning pic/ pics on the winning month thread each month so I don't have to search for it? No biggie if not just thought it would be easier to see


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

mommaofalot said:


> Is there a way to repost the winning pic/ pics on the winning month thread each month so I don't have to search for it? No biggie if not just thought it would be easier to see


I probably could do that. I'll have a play around later


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

cool ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Januarys winners


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I love how it's essentially the same pose in three different dogs of different ages halfway across the world. Both photos truly represent vizslas.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Vizslas do look good standing tall. (same bench)


----------



## sansa17 (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank you Redbirddog! Wonderful photo of yours, really captures the beauty the breed.

Einspanner, it's funny they all seem make this pose....I've never seen a dog look as noble as Vizslas do.


----------

